# ابناؤنا والامتحانات



## دروب (7 فبراير 2007)

*اعزاني واخواني في المنتدى وانا اتصفح قرأت هذه المحاضرة للاستاذ توفيق قيروع *​*وقت نشرها في موقع جمعية التعليو المسيحي وهو موقع رائع جدا وتعليمي *​*فاثرت بي هذه المحاضرة ورغبت ان تشاركوني فيها فهي توجه الاهل في كيفية التعامل مع الابناء اثناء الامتحانات فارجوا لكم كل الستفادة*​​*أبناؤنا* *...* *والامتحانات*​*الأستاذ توفيق* *قيروع*​​

*ليست التربية مجرد تنفيذ واجبات محددة تجاه الطفل، أو* *الاطلاع على دفتر درجاته، وليست في تقريع وتوبيخ الطفل إذا لم يحقق نتائج مشرفة في* *الامتحان، إنما التربية الحقيقية هي تفتح على الحياة، وعلى الناس، وعلى الذات* *أيضاً، وهي تحديد موقف الإنسان الخلقي، والقدرة على التمييز بين الخير والشر،* *والعمل وفق القوانين السائدة بحيث يفهم ويفرق بين واجباته وحقوقه**.*
*فالنتائج التي يحققها الطالب في الامتحان هي الهاجس الذي* *يسيطر عليه وعلى ذويه من قبله، وقد يبلغ اهتمام الآباء بالنتائج الدراسية لأبنائهم* *حداً ينسيهم الاهتمام بالأبناء أنفسهم، كما لو كانت هذه النتائج-بنظرهم- أهم من* *الأبناء، حتى أن الابن نفسه يشعر أنَّ حبّ والديه له مرهون بنتائجه الدراسية، مما* *يعرِّض علاقته بوالديه إلى الاهتزاز، وعدم الثبات**.*
*ومن خلال تلك العلاقة يكتشف الطفل أنَّ النتائج المدرسية* *تشكل بالنسبة له سلاحاً ناجعاً يمكنه استخدامه لتحقيق أغراض معينة عجز عن تحقيقها* *في الحالات الاعتيادية**..*
*إنَّ فترة الامتحانات وخاصة تلك التي تأتي في نهاية السنة* *الدراسية، تجعل أغلب الأسر تعيش جوّ الامتحان ببالغ من الترقب والخوف، فهي تخشى فشل* *الابن في الامتحان، أو عدم حصوله على الدرجات التي تؤهله للدخول في الكلية التي* *يرغبها الأهل قبل الأبناء، مما يضطرهم إلى إرساله للدراسة في بلد أجنبي وهنا* *المخاطرة الكبرى التي يتعرض لها الأبناء، والمعاناة التي تعانيها الأسرة سواء من* *الناحية المادية، أو النفسية، وخاصة عندما تكتشف الأسرة أنها خسرت الرهان، ولم يحقق* *ولدها ذلك الحلم الذي كانت تنتظره منه**.*
*فالامتحانات ومن خلال هذا المنظور تصبح هدفاً في حدّ ذاتها* *بدلاً من أن تكون وسيلة لخدمة أهداف التربية، وهي تدفع بالقائمين على شؤون الأطفال* *إلى التضحية بأغراض التربية، وطرقها الحديثة، وأساليبها المختلفة، فهم يقومون* *بإعداد التلاميذ وتهيئتهم للامتحانات بدلاً من تربيتهم التربية الحقيقية التي تعدهم* *لمقارعة الحياة، والكفاح ضدَّ متطلباتها**.*
*إنَّ الامتحانات بشكلها الحالي لا تساعدنا في الحكم على* *الأطفال حكماً حقيقياً، لأنها لا تمثل إلاّ ناحية واحدة من نواحي التربية، ولا تكشف* *عن النواحي الأخرى لديهم**.*
*وغير هذا وذاك فهي تشجع على الحفظ والاستظهار، وتقتل* *عمليات العقل الأرقى كالتفكير، والقدرة على الحكم والمحاكمة، ولا غرابة أن ينسى* *التلميذ كل شيء عقب الانتهاء من الامتحان، ولا غرابة في أن يلجأ إلى كل الوسائل* *المشروعة وغير المشروعة للحصول على النجاح باعتباره هدفاً يسعى إليه، بعيداً عن كل* *الاعتبارات الأخرى**.*
*انتقادات كثيرة وجهت إلى الامتحانات التقليدية، وإلى* *الطريقة التي تتم بها مما حدا بدول كثيرة إلى الاستعاضة عنها بطرق حديثة، واللجوء* *إلى الاختبارات الموضوعية التي ينتفي فيها الحكم الشخصي على وضع وتقدير الدرجات،* *وتتفق آراء جميع المصلحين على تقويم نتائجها، وبقيت سائدة في دول أخرى، ونأمل أن* *تعم الطريقة الحديثة في الامتحانات جميع أقطار الوطن العربي، الذي لا تزال المدارس* *فيه مقصرة بعملها، ولا تحقق الدور المطلوب منها، فبدلاً من أن تكون هذه المدارس* *عاملاً رئيسياً في تغيير بنية المجتمعات العربية إذا بها تعكس نفس ما يسود هذه* *المجتمعات من مفاهيم، وقيم، وأنماط سلوكية، وقد وصف أحد الباحثين العرب المدرسة* *العربية بأنها" حمّال الوعي الزائف، وحمّال ثقافة التخلف**".*
*يؤدي نظام الامتحان إلى خطر أكيد على صحة الطلاب* *والتلاميذ، فقبيل الامتحان تعتلّ صحتهم، ويرهقون بالمذاكرة الطويلة إرهاقاً يؤدي* *إلى إحداث أضرار جسمية، ونفسية، فقرب الامتحان نرى وجوهاً شاحبة، وأجساماً هزيلة،* *وعيوناً غائرة، وأعصاباً متوترة، وخوفاً بادياً، وقلقاً واضحاً وهو ما يعرف** "**بالإجهاد الامتحاني**". *
*يعتبر الإجهاد الامتحاني من أكثر الأسباب التي تثير التوتر* *النفسي لدى تلاميذ وطلبة المدارس، ويعدّ الامتحان وضعاً محرجاً لهم، لأنه يحدد* *موقعهم في المدرسة، ومصيرهم المستقبلي**.*
*من العوامل المرتبطة بالنشاط الامتحاني والتي تعتبر بمثابة* *مسببات محتملة لاشتداد التوتر الانفعالي، يمكن الإشارة إلى حصر الإجابة في وقت* *قصير، ونظام انتقاء الإجابة، والتذكر فيما يتعلق بالمادة الدراسية، الأمر الذي يضيف* *غموضاً في إمكانية التنبؤ بالنتائج**.*
*إنَّ التحضير والتقدم للامتحان عمليتان تقترنان بتوتر كبير* *في أجسام التلاميذ، فالنشاط العقلي الزائد، والتقييد للفعالية الحركية، واختلال* *نظام الراحة والنوم، والخوالج الانفعالية. إنَّ هذا كله يؤدي إلى الإفراط في توتر* *الجهاز العصبي، ويؤثر سلبياً على وضع الجسم العام الذي هو في طور النموّ، ويؤثر على* *مقاومته أيضاً، إذ يختل نظام النوم، وينخفض وزن الجسم، ويرتفع الضغط الشرياني إضافة* *إلى تفاقم الكثير من الأمراض الجلدية وظهور حَبّ الشباب لدى* *المراهقين**.*
*في غالب الأحيان يكون سبب الإجهاد الامتحاني عائداً إما* *إلى الآباء، وإما إلى الطالب نفسه، فالآباء لا ينفكون يرددون عبارة "في الامتحان* *يكرم المرء أو يهان" والطالب يعزو ذلك الإجهاد إلى عدد من عوامل الوضع الامتحاني،* *ويتعامل مع الامتحانات حسب تفسيره للمثيرات الخارجية**…*
*علماء التربية في العالم كله يقومون بدراسة جادة لنظام* *الامتحانات وانعكاساتها السلبية على الطلبة، وأجريت بحوث واسعة النطاق بقصد تحسين* *نظام الامتحانات في المدارس، وإتقان إجرائها، وتنويع مطالبها**..*
*لتخفيف الاضطراب والإجهاد الامتحاني عن الطلبة والتلاميذ* *ينبغي أن نعزز الثقة بأنفسهم وبمعارفهم، والإمكانيات التي يملكونها، والعثور على* *طرق سليمة لترسيخ هذه الصفات فيهم، كما يجب إعدادهم إعداداً مسبقاً، وتهيئة أوضاع* *تنظيم الإجهاد الامتحاني لديهم، لأنه يحافظ على الشكل العقلاني للسلوك في الظروف* *المتوترة، وينبغي ألاّ يبتعد نظام يوم التلاميذ أثناء الامتحان عن نظام يوم العمل* *الذي كان سائداً على مدار العام الدراسي**.*
*ومن المفيد خلال فترة الامتحانات أن تتعدد وتتنوع الوجبات* *الغذائية المقدمة إلى التلاميذ وخاصة تلك التي تحتوي على كافة الفيتامينات الضرورية* *للجسم**..*
*إنَّ مسألة التربية الصحية لتلاميذ وطلبة المدارس يجب أن* *تحتل مكاناً مرموقاً ليس في الدعوة إلى نظام اليوم الأمثل، وإلى استغراق يوم العمل* *مدة كافية وغيرها، بل التدريب على الأساليب المفضلة لإزالة التوتر* *الانفعالي**.
*
*والرب يبارككم جميعا*
*وارجوا منكم زيارة موقع جمعية التعليم المسيحي*
*لانكم ستقراؤن عدة مواضيع مفيدة في التربية*
*والشكر للرب دائما*
​


----------



## artamisss (7 فبراير 2007)

معلش انا هانقلها  لمنتدى الاسرة  وميرسى لمشاركتك معانا فى المنتدى  بس دى قضيه تهم الاسرة اكتر  لان الاسرة هى اللى بترهق فى الامتحانات والدراسه  غالبا اكتر من الاولاد كمان هههههه

ميرسى ليك  وربنا يباركك


----------

